# Breakthrough fertility treatments



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone
My husband had a talk from this company (it was a case study for their business group) - they have developed (and are developing) new treatment methods for IVF and fertility. Basically - they are growing new eggs, even when a woman supposedly does not have any egg reserve left. They have discovered a way to grow new eggs and woman therefore do NOT have a finite number of eggs, as we have all been led to believe. Anyway - they are rolling out their new technique to select clinics around the world. I believe the procedure currently is VERY expensive, but probably cheaper than multiple cycles. Anyway, may be worth giving them a ring.
http://www.ovascience.com/fertility

I also looked in the news section above and there is another article there, it looks to be along the same lines - growing new eggs. So I thought I would include it here, because we often don't look at all the sections and I feel it is very interesting and potentially helpful. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2439362/Hope-infertile-women-Pioneering-operation-reawakens-eggs-early-menopause.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting info. Science has progressed so much, so not sure why this was not invented earlier ! Scientists have cloned, so why cant they create egg !.

Btw, I had a query regarding the supplements. In one of the top clinic email consultation they recommended me to take inositol and melantonin. Google view on these is bit worrying. 

Also could some experts suggest the good brand for these ?


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

gpk - interesting the melatonin and inositol - not sure when they started doing that, but check out this list I created a while ago http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

When I did this myself - I did not hear of a single clinic using the same stuff (some used l arginine and Coq10 and dhea, but never the melatonin or inositol). When I did my research - there was hardly anything on these - no studies whatsoever. And still not sure what studies were done. All I can say is that it worked for me. Good luck
And I bought the stuff on ebay - was the basic bulk standard stuff - so no name brand.
xxx


----------

